

Groupon Set to go public tomorrow at $20 a share - wattjustin
http://allthingsd.com/20111103/breaking-groupon-prices-at-20-a-share-more-than-10x-oversubscribed-so-it-adds-5m-more-shares/

======
moreorless
This is going to be a spectacular bust. It is about as sure a thing as a
Chinese reverse IPO.

~~~
mattezell
Yeah, my spidey senses are tingling that this will result in colossal failure.
I hope that I am wrong and that despite all reports indicating otherwise, this
is a sustainable model and a illegitimately profitable company - though I
cannot quite make out how (inflated numbers, fudged/made-up accounting lingo,
etc.,...)

------
clobber
This will be Lefkofsky and Mason's final cash out on the suckers that pick up
GRPN tomorrow.

